# May Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (2 May 2005)

Okay everyone, here are the official May stock competition entries. Please check yours and let me know if I have made any errors or left someone out!

markrmau  GLN  $0.14
doctorj  FAR  $0.088
GreatPig  PDN  $0.99
Investor  CRS  $0.35
emily  AVO  $0.33
Fleeta  PPY  $0.18
son of baglimit  NMS  $1.055
kpgduras  HJB  $0.52
The Barbarian Investor  POH  $0.31
silverfox  NEO  $0.041
Mofra  PNA  $0.24
el_ninj0  RTM  $0.08
stockman  CLF  $0.49
tarnor  BQT  $0.19
TjamesX  GDY  $1.82
DTM  AML  $0.44
canny  VTI  $0.585
clowboy  SOO  $0.29
brerwallabi  CMX  $0.10
RichKid  BMX  $0.145
bvbfan  AIM  $0.05
Porper  PIF  $1.56
dutchie  RPT  $0.041

The stock tipping competition page is currently non-functional but will be working later tonight after my host brings the database back online.

You can find it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dutchie (2 May 2005)

G'day Joe

I picked RPT


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2005)

dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Joe
> 
> I picked RPT




So you did dutchie... you have been added!   

My apologies.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 May 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The stock tipping competition page is currently non-functional but will be working later tonight after my host brings the database back online.
> 
> You can find it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php




Stock tipping competition page is back up and updated for this month!


----------



## TjamesX (3 May 2005)

Well I've sold half my shares in GDY today....... That doesn't mean the ride will be necessarily over, but in the current environment I think it is prudent to lock in some profits (32% rise after holding 1 week). I bought this one because I fundamentally like the Co and management seem to hit their targets without disappointment, I will continue to hold the rest until fundamentals change.

Its nice when you get shares like these - eases some of the pain   

Watch for further announcements this month as they continue testing of geothermal flows.

TJ


----------



## RichKid (5 May 2005)

Not a bad start to this month's comp considering the bearish mood, a good early break from TJ, clearly some winners out there for some.
Bound to be lots of volatility in the placings over the next few weeks imo.


----------



## TjamesX (5 May 2005)

Well the locking in of profits was a tad premature - the sp hit $2.38 today  , before heading back reality (where I sold a couple of days ago). Renewable energy company with good management and now some signed agreements with Origin - interesting to see where it all goes from here.....

TJ


----------



## keebab (6 May 2005)

Hey Joe

I picked NMC, has already dropped so I'm not missing out if you can't throw me in there. 

Cheers

MICK


----------



## RichKid (6 May 2005)

keebab said:
			
		

> Hey Joe
> 
> I picked NMC, has already dropped so I'm not missing out if you can't throw me in there.
> 
> ...




Hi Mick,
Yep, looks like you got overlooked there, not surprising considering we've had what I believe is a record number of entrants!! Joe will fix it up for you I'm sure. 

Makes it harder to win now but more fun for all, let's keep it going.


----------



## canny (6 May 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi Mick,
> Yep, looks like you got overlooked there, not surprising considering we've had what I believe is a record number of entrants!! Joe will fix it up for you I'm sure.
> 
> Makes it harder to win now but more fun for all, let's keep it going.




Rich Kid,
Keebab (Mick) way under required average posts - that's probably why Joe didn't include him.


----------



## RichKid (6 May 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Rich Kid,
> Keebab (Mick) way under required average posts - that's probably why Joe didn't include him.




Thanks mate, I think I may have realised it at the time and then forgot- certainly didn't check it myself when I posted that msg today.
Joe doesn't miss a beat! Nice to have some cluey members too!!


----------



## keebab (6 May 2005)

What was the required post rate again? I thought it was 0.5 per day??

Cheers

MICK


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2005)

keebab said:
			
		

> What was the required post rate again? I thought it was 0.5 per day??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MICK




Hi keebab, the required post rate to qualify for the competition is 0.3 posts per day (an average of one post every three days).

You can see your average by viewing your public profile.

Hope you make it into next month's competition.


----------



## keebab (6 May 2005)

my bad, cheers


----------



## canny (9 May 2005)

Some good looking entries - and I'm on 3 of the top 5 - so I don't care who wins out of silverfox, docj or me.
Would love to see the trifecta!
VTI are hoping to be awarded a large US contract this month, which is why I picked them for the comp.
There is a lot of research on them and their bauxsol product that is looking very exciting. Best position they've been oin for 5 years. I am hoping to see it hit $1 if the contract is announced, and then it should get other flow on contracts on the success of this one in Philadelphia.
Worth you all doing some research if you have some lazy money around.


----------



## TjamesX (10 May 2005)

Well I'm going to call that I've got no chance in this months comp now....... GDY have just announced a placement @ $1.55 and a possible rights issue for the rest of the holders @ 1.55 also.

It is inevitable the SP will fall back now. It was on the cards, now that they have geothermal flows, the next stage of development will commence. I will be possibly looking to purchase more shares when/if the rights issue is announced to take advantage of the discount.

and it was looking so good there for the first few days.

Bugger
TJ


----------



## el_ninj0 (10 May 2005)

And its el_ninj0 up the straight... followed closely by TjamesX, with stockman on a heavy lead, followed closely by dutchie and mofra, can el_ninj0 go for another last place, no body knows.....

I think mabey we should start giving prices to those people who come last repetively, obviously we need better information?,


----------



## canny (11 May 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> And its el_ninj0 up the straight... followed closely by TjamesX, with stockman on a heavy lead, followed closely by dutchie and mofra, can el_ninj0 go for another last place, no body knows.....
> 
> I think mabey we should start giving prices to those people who come last repetively, obviously we need better information?,



Hey - el ninjo - you're looking pretty safe at the moment for not coming in last!
As long as your REAL money's on the top dogs!


----------



## el_ninj0 (20 May 2005)

Damn, im done for, i cant possibly come last again now.  :goodnight


----------



## dutchie (20 May 2005)

Don't worry e.n. I'll hold everyone up!


----------



## Julia (29 May 2005)

Would anyone care to pass an opinion on PIF Non-Renounceable Entitlement Issue 1 to 5l5 at $1.35 per stapled security.

Re letter from PIF 24 May 2005.

I'd appreciate any  views offered and yes, I understand it does not constitute advice.

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow (29 May 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> Would anyone care to pass an opinion on PIF Non-Renounceable Entitlement Issue 1 to 5l5 at $1.35 per stapled security.
> 
> Re letter from PIF 24 May 2005.
> 
> ...




Hi Julia.... just wondering what this has to do with the May Stock Tipping Competition entries which have long since closed?


----------



## el_ninj0 (31 May 2005)

Damn it, I was so close!, yet so far.....
Good work on the win Richkid.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 May 2005)

Congratulations RichKid once again! Very well done! If you take out the June competition it'll be a hat trick.    Congrats also to el_ninj0 who came in second and gets the runner up prize of $25.

You know the drill gents... PM me with your details and I'll get your prizes out to you ASAP!

Here are the final results for the May competition!

1.      RichKid 	BMX 	0.145 	0.160 	0.015 	10.34
2. 	el_ninj0 	RTM 	0.080 	0.087 	0.007 	8.75
3. 	silverfox 	 NEO 	0.041 	0.044 	0.003 	7.32
4. 	Fleeta 	         PPY 	0.180 	0.190 	0.010 	5.56
5. 	Porper 	         PIF 	1.560 	1.635 	0.075 	4.81
6. 	doctorj 	 FAR 	0.088 	0.092 	0.004 	4.55
7. 	clowboy         SOO 	0.290 	0.300 	0.010 	3.45
8. 	DTM 	         AML 	0.440 	0.445 	0.005 	1.14
9. 	GreatPig 	 PDN 	0.990 	1.000 	0.010 	1.01
10. 	brerwallabi 	 CMX 	0.100 	0.100 	0.000 	0.00
11. 	TjamesX 	GDY 	1.820 	1.820 	0.000 	0.00
12. 	Mofra 	          PNA 	0.240 	0.240 	0.000 	0.00
13. 	bvbfan 	         AIM 	0.050 	0.049 	-0.001 	-2.00
14. 	tarnor 	          BQT 	0.190 	0.180 	-0.010 	-5.26
15. 	Investor 	 CRS 	0.350 	0.325 	-0.025 	-7.14
16. 	emily 	          AVO 	0.330 	0.300 	-0.030 	-9.09
17. 	canny 	         VTI 	0.585 	0.530 	-0.055 	-9.40
18. 	The Barbarian Investor 	POH 	0.310 	0.275 	-0.035 	-11.29
19. 	markrmau 	GLN 	0.140 	0.120 	-0.020 	-14.29
20. 	son of baglimit 	NMS 	1.055 	0.875 	-0.180 	-17.06
21. 	kpgduras 	HJB 	0.520 	0.420 	-0.100 	-19.23
22. 	dutchie 	 RPT 	0.041 	0.027 	-0.014 	-34.15
23. 	stockman       CLF 	0.490 	0.280 	-0.210 	-42.86

Good luck next month everyone!


----------



## el_ninj0 (31 May 2005)

Question, what is richkid going to do with 2 subscriptions?
heh


----------



## RichKid (31 May 2005)

Thanks for the kind words people! Thanks again Joe for the prizes. Just a lucky one, it was ranging recently, that half cent makes all the difference.  I expect BMX to break out from this range before long. 13c/13.5c has been solid support for a long time. You almost had it elninjo!! As did a few others, this comp is fun but my chances of winning diminish with each win imo as it can't last forever. Also the winning  percentages suggest that bluechip pickers will have a very good chance of winning too. Just goes to show how volatile the speccies are, some months there are huge gains others it's just an average return. So all those high priced stocks should be in the comp as well. I might pick a big boy for July, unless BMX gets cheap again...


----------

